# Bulk powders Egg White Powder



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bought some off this offf their website and it arrived today...thought i would splash out on a 2.5k tub ...

i got a pretty strong stomach but i find it disgusting....top value for money but bloody disgusting...tried mixing it with some milkshake but not much better...

you think they will laught at me if i ask to swap it for some whey ??? iv only had 2 shakes out of it...

im gutted


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

do you mean bulk powders?

Bulk supplements don't sell egg white powder


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Not sure why anyone would buy egg white powder. And I agree bulk supplements don't sell this stuff........................ and never would!


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

thestudbeast said:


> Not sure why anyone would buy egg white powder. And I agree bulk supplements don't sell this stuff........................ and never would!


they do lol http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php/254/18/egg_white_powder

also doubt u will get them to swap it for whey just down the s hit lol

edit: just relised it was bulk supplements thought he ment powders


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

BigSmurf said:


> they do lol http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php/254/18/egg_white_powder
> 
> also doubt u will get them to swap it for whey just down the s hit lol
> 
> edit: just relised it was bulk supplements thought he ment powders


ye I don't think he knows what he means either :tongue:


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

thestudbeast said:


> Not sure why anyone would buy egg white powder. And I agree bulk supplements don't sell this stuff........................ and never would!


Yep we are all getting mixed up here..... 

i meant bulk powders..... bulk supplements/bulk powders.....easily confused...

i bought it cause it was the most expensive protein they had...i had ran out of protein myself over the weekend and did buy it in a bit of a rush without looking in to it in depth

assumption is the mother of all fcuk ups...and i asumed it was good **** cause it was most expensive??

....but did i make a big mistake then??


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Think i will just have to be a man and down it......nearly bought a 5k tub so count myself lucky then


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

1927 said:


> Yep we are all getting mixed up here.....
> 
> i meant bulk powders..... bulk supplements/bulk powders.....easily confused...
> 
> ...


Yes well egg white does not have a great amino profile.......... whole egg does but both taste like ar5e in powder form. The best general protein you could get would be a blend line bulk SUPPLEMENTS direct: ultimate protein blend or Extreme nutritions protein blend or something similar.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

You might be able to mix it with whey and disguise the taste. If it makes you feel better I did the same thing a while back and now have a big tub of it sitting undrunk. Unlike many here, I cannot just swallow it down its too.......eggy! bleeurggh

SD


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

ill have it

swap it for a pack of skittles?


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

big_nige said:


> ill have it
> 
> swap it for a pack of skittles?


a WHOLE pack of skittles?? big spender


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

where did you buy it from mate


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

well i got my skittles from my local costcutter

so their not fakes and made with real fruit juice

made if i was u i'd snap my hand off


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

mate i doubt u could handle a whole pack!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

well i bought a box of Cadburys Choc Orange options from Mackro this week and found if i make a shake with lots of water then its just about drinkable......just.......

got to think nice thoughts while downing it though....


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

lol think of women


----------

